# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  "БЕЛОЕ ПЕРЫШКО" поэтический конкурс памяти Агнии Львовны Барто

## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********org/1806717.gif[/IMG]
В этом году выдающейся детской поэтессе Агнии Львовне Барто исполнилось бы 105 лет... И так сложилось, что в 2011 году исполняется тридцать лет со дня ее смерти... 


В детстве каждый из нас читал и первыми заучивал наизусть ее замечательные стихи: "Наша Таня грмко плачет...", "Уронили Мишку на пол...", "Кто не знает Любочку..." и еще много-много замечательных простых и искренних историй про нас, про наших друзей, про простых соседских мальчишек и девчонок.


Стиль поэзии Агнии Львовны очень лёгкий, стихи нетрудно читать и запоминать детям. Вольфганг Казак называет их «примитивно рифмованными». Автор как бы разговаривает с ребёнком простым бытовым языком, без лирических отступлений и описаний — но в рифму. И разговор ведет с маленькими читателями, как будто автор их ровесница. Стихи Барто всегда на современную тему, она словно бы рассказывает недавно случившуюся историю, причем её эстетике характерно называть персонажей по именам — речь будто бы идет о хорошо знакомых Лешеньках и Танях, у которых вот такие недостатки, а вовсе не о детях-читателях.

Именно эти основные характерные признаки стиля стихосложения Агнии Львовны мы предлагаем вам использовать для создания своих произведений для конкурса "Белое Перышко".

*Итак...*

*Условия конкурса четверостиший для детей "Белое Перышко":*

* стихотворение должно представлять собой четверостишие, т.е. отдельное стихотворение в четыре строки или строфа в четыре строки;

* тема, смысл, история и ритмика стихотворения должны быть детскими и легкими как перышко;

* в стихотворении должен быть законченный сюжет, либо логически завершенное повествование;

* стихотворение должно соответствовать стилю Агнии Барто, но ни в коем случае не должно подражать ему или пародировать его;

* свои произведения авторы самостоятельно размещают на страницах этой темы;

* четверостишия оцениваются всеми пользователями Форума. Для голосования используется кнопка благодарности за сообщение.

* конкурс четверостиший для детей "Белое Перышко" продлится с 17 по 31 мая 2011г.

* результаты и имена победителей конкурса будут оглашены 1 июня, в День Защиты Детей. 

*От души желаем всем участникам конкурса вдохновенного творчества, впечатляющего самовыражения и гениальной рифмы!*

----------


## aigul

Дождик, тише не стучи!
Не стучи по стеклам.
Просто мама моя спит,
Вечер смотрит в окна.

Ну вот решилась поучаствовать)))

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## Валерьевна

> поэтический конкурс памяти Агнии Львовны Барто


Здорово!!! :Ok:  Спасибо,Symeon, за чудесный конкурс! :flower: 
Присоединяюсь...

*МАЛЕНЬКИЙ СОЛДАТ.*

Я маленький солдат
А папа – командир!
На страже мы стоим
И в доме нашем мир!

----------


## Курица

Моя мама улыбнётся-
Словно солнышко смеётся!
очень я её люблю-
Маму милую мою!

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## Валерьевна

Упрямая каша.
Кашу мне сварила мама,
Только каша так упряма,
Убегала с моей ложки,
Но я съела всё! До крошки!

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## Курица

У щенка есть хвост и лапы.
Есть усы у дяди с папой.
А у меня - купальник синий!!!
Мы все красивые такие!

----------


## Вика и Ко

Вот бы стать котенком мне
Стал бы бегать во дворе.
Мама- кошка, папа -кот.
Кто ж мне молока нальет?

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## Валерьевна

Убежали санки с горки,
Убежали от Егорки.
Мальчик вёз наверх, старался, 
Санки - вниз, а он остался.  :Tu:

----------


## Курица

Я сегодня рано встала.
Я сегодня спать устала.
Умываться мне зачем?
Я ж не пачкалась ничем!

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

[IMG]http://*********net/1335435.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2651820.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

[IMG]http://*********net/1320075.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2630316.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

[IMG]http://*********net/1367178.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/2686639.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Алена345

[IMG]http://*********net/1211482m.jpg[/IMG]
*Машина*
Я любля свою машину, 
И налью в нее бензин.
Поглажу нежно бампер,
Завожу мотор,
Смотрите, я шофер!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_солнце спозаранку встало,

заглянуло к нам в окошко,

щечки нам поцеловало,

подарив веснушек множко..._

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

[IMG]http://*********net/1341578.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2677423.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

Даша, видно, заболела:
Даже кашки не поела...
Отказалась пить компот...

Мама лак свой не даёт! :Grin:

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

[IMG]http://*********net/1310858.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2667183.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1375373.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

[IMG]http://*********ru/2649775.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1344653.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2653871.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Левадана

Соня.
Наша Даша любит спать,
Утром трудно ей вставать,
Кот будить ее устал,
Разбудил... и задремал!

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## baterflay-13

*Уложили нас в кровать, велели глазки закрывать.
Мне охота подсмотреть - спит мой Кузя или нет?
Только Кузька хитрым был - глазки лапками закрыл,
Замурлыкал, замяукал... Ой! Меня он УБАЮКАЛ!*

----------


## Валерьевна

Подарила я Серёжке
Взгляд вчера свой из окошка.
А надену вот, серёжки,
Улыбнусь ему... немножко.
 :Blush2:

----------


## Левадана

Каша
Посадила кукол Маша,
Накормить хотела кашей,
Куклы кашу есть не стали,
"Ешь сама",- они сказали!

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## Курица

Я носок сама стирала-
Оказалось мыла мало,
Стала мутною вода...
Спасла мама. Как всегда!..

----------


## Валерьевна

Вся семья сегодня в сборе,
Отдыхать где летом ,  спорят.
Круг спасательный надую
И скажу: «Хочу на море!»
 :Yahoo:

----------


## Ветерок

Белое перышко

«Белое перышко» – конкурс  такой…
Ай-да на него всей веселой гурьбой!
Кратко, но ясно расскажут вам здесь
Про всё, о чем у вас возникал интерес!

----------


## Nataliyberezin

Светит солнышко с утра- улыбается!
Все ребятки на прогулку собираются!
Нынче детям  не до сна- в край родной пришла весна!
Май, сирень и птичек пенье нам в подарок принесла! :Tender:

----------


## Ветерок

Каштан

Свечи белые на улице стоят, 
Но почему-то не горят.
Очень просто, есть ответ:
Это каштан выбросил цвет!

----------


## Ветерок

Последнее утро в саду

Для игрушек нашей группы утро грустное настало - 
Что уходят дети в школу накануне им сказали.
Не грустите, выше нос! Не оставим мы тут вас!
В рюкзачке мы пронесем вас с собою в первый класс!

----------


## Ветерок

Комнатные цветы

На окошке у меня разноцветная семья:
Тут и кактус, и бегония, и фиалка…  и даже апельсин.
Не цветет лишь он один.. 
Потому что не цветок, фрукт он – пробуй на зубок!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*"Если будешь плохо кушать -
вырастут большие уши!"
"Ура!!!!!!!"- воскликнула Ульяшка, -
"буду я как Чебурашка!!!!!!!!!"*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_"Строители"

Ваня, Толя, Миша, Маша,

две Маринки и Наташа 

строили песчаный Дом -

"мы в нём дружно заживем!!!!!"_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Наша Юля умница -

добрая и честная, -

"Я на Степу не сержусь -

просто так я с ним дерусь..."_

----------


## Алена345

[IMG]http://*********net/1204002m.jpg[/IMG]
*Посвещение сыночку.*
Солнышко родное,
Мальчик золотой,
Все тебя мы любим, 
Ты наш герой!
 :Yahoo:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Шел Сережка по дорожке,

встретил он сороконожку.

призадумался немножко - "Как же так?! 

Все сорок ножек в дождь гуляют без сапожек?!"*

----------


## Nataliyberezin

Я да ты,ты да я  Вот такие вот друзья!
 Вместе кушаем мы кашу, а бывает дразним Машу :Taunt: 

Воспитатели   на нас  удивляются 
-" Дружба крепкая у них получается" :Tender:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Лесная Сказка

На полянке, средь лесочка, появились два Грибочка-

невысокого росточка в рыжих шляпках набекрень.

Потянулись, оглянулись, оба дружно улыбнулись.

"Динь-дилень! Динь-дилень! Родились мы в этот день!"_

----------


## Symeon

*Уважаемые участники конкурса!*

*Спасибо вам за участие в творческом соревновании и за замечательные детские стихи!*

Однако... Я все же хочу еще раз обратить ваше внимание на правила конкурса, которые гласят, что публикуемые в рамках конкурса работы должны представлять собой *ЧЕТВЕРОСТИШИЯ*. Я понимаю, что очень сложно "выбросить слово из песни", тем более если песня, а в нашем случае стихотворение, собственного сочинения. И тем не менее: либо *вы* не будете размещать здесь произведения, противоречащие правилам конкурса, либо *я* буду удалять таковые. Увы! Третьего не дано... Не обессудьте: ничего личного - ПРАВИЛА!

И еще хочу обратиться к тем, кто оценивает поэтические работы наших замечательных конкурсантов: 
*РЕБЯТА, НЕ НАДО СТАВИТЬ СПАСИБКУ ВСЕМ ПОДРЯД ИЛИ ТОЛЬКО ЗА ТО, ЧТО СТИХОТВОРЕНИЕ ОПУБЛИКОВАНО, ТАК ЖЕ, КАК МНОГИЕ ИЗ ВАС ПРИВЫКЛИ ДЕЛАТЬ ЭТО В БЕСЕДКАХ!!!* 

ПОмните, что здесь происходит творческое соревнование, и по большему количеству ваших голосов будет определен победитель конкурса, написавший *ЛУЧШЕЕ С ВАШЕЙ ТОЧКИ ЗРЕНИЯ ДЕТСКОЕ ЧЕТВЕРОСТИШИЕ!*

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_У нашей Риты важный вид - 

новый у нее прикид!

"я теперь для вас не Рита!

я первоклашка - Маргарита!"_

----------


## MarinaMi

Хорошее настроение

Я с мамой за руку иду
И распеваю на ходу.
И звонко лает Булька мой – 
Щенок весёлый и смешной!

[IMG]http://*********net/1219420m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Symeon

*За подсказку о необходимости удаления шестистрочных стихотворений огромное спасибо модератору Форума Elen2!*

----------


## Валерьевна

На моих ботинках красных
Есть капризных два шнурка
Завяжу их – всё напрасно,
Шаг – ползут два червячка.
 :Meeting:

----------


## Алена345

Солнышко проснулось,
Мило улыбнулось, 
Что же тут сказать?
Час пришел вставать.

----------


## MarinaMi

Что на что похоже

Смотрят солнышки-ромашки
ввысь - на облака-барашки.
Рядом неба лоскуток - 
синеглазый василёк.

[IMG]http://*********net/1187695m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Gaisia

У нас дружная семья:
Папа, мама, брат и я.
Даже мышь и Мурка кошка!
Спят обнявшись у окошка.

----------


## MarinaMi

Прощание с летом

Распрощалось лето с нами и ушло, тепло забрав.
Под притихшими ветвями слышен шёпот грустных трав...
И прощально хороводят журавли сквозь листопад:
"Лето! Мы тебя проводим!.." - И летят за ним, летят...

[IMG]http://*********net/1240722m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## К.Т.В.

*Здравствуй,рыбка золотая,
Можно,я тебя поймаю?
Карамелькой угощу-
Плавать в море отпущу.*

----------


## К.Т.В.

*ЁЖИК.

ЖИЛ В ЛЕСУ КОЛЮЧИЙ ЁЖ-
ОН НА КАКТУС БЫЛ ПОХОЖ.
ЁЖ МЕЧТАЛ ДРУЖИТЬ С ЛИСЁНКОМ,
НО МЕШАЛИ ИМ ИГОЛКИ.*

----------


## К.Т.В.

*КУКЛА МАША

МНЕ СКАЗАЛА КУКЛА МАША:
"ЕСТЬ НЕ БУДУ БОЛЬШЕ КАШУ,
НЕ ДАВАЙТЕ МНЕ КОТЛЕТУ-
СОБЛЮДАЯ Я ДИЕТУ!"*

----------


## К.Т.В.

*ЧАЙНИК

НА ПЛИТЕ ВЗДЫХАЕТ ЧАЙНИК...
ОТЧЕГО ЖЕ ОН ПЕЧАЛЬНЫЙ?
ОН ОБИДЕЛСЯ НА НАС-
ВМЕСТО ЧАЯ ПЬЕМ МЫ КВАС!*

----------


## К.Т.В.

*ЛЕВ

СТАРЫЙ ЛЕВ ПО КЛИЧКЕ РУМБА
ПОДЛЕЧИТЬ НАДУМАЛ ЗУБЫ.
ЧТО ЖЕ ДЕЛАТЬ?ЛЬВУ ХОТЬ ПЛАЧЬ,
НО ЕГО БОИТСЯ ВРАЧ.
*

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## К.Т.В.

*ТРИ ВЕСЕЛЫХ ГРЯЗНЫХ ХРЮШКИ
МОЮТ В ТЕПЛОЙ ЛУЖЕ БРЮШКИ...
ПРИГЛАШАЮТ И РЕБЯТ
ПРЕВРАТИТЬСЯ В ПОРОСЯТ!*

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## ЛВ

*Свою бабулю обожаю!
И даже  деда мне сказал:
"Я лучше женщины не знаю!"
Я соглашался и кивал!*

----------


## ЛВ

*Нарисовал тебе зайчонка!
"Моей мамуле" - подписал.
И не стесняясь очень звонко
Стихи со стула прочитал!
*

----------


## ЛВ

*Мы с Антошкою играем,
Паровозики гоняем!
Разрисуем стены в зале,
Чтоб от счастья все упали!*

----------


## ЛВ

*Милый дедушка, родной!
Поиграл бы ты со мной!
Ну, чего насупил брови?
Жду от деда я любови!*

----------


## ЛВ

*Объясните мне, малОй,
Дождь живёт где проливной?
Может, дом его-на туче? 
На высокой дождевой?*

----------


## ЛВ

*Есть кудряшки у Анюты.
У меня же - "фу ты-ну ты"... 
Ни кудрей нет, ни косы!
Значит, никакой красы?*

----------


## ЛВ

*Кто сказал, что детский сад 
Был придуман для ребят?
Он для взрослых был придуман,
Чтоб детей построить в ряд!*

----------


## ЛВ

*Ну, зачем супы варить?
Ими чтоб детей кормить?
Нам мороженое б лучше!
Щи-котлеты - отменить!*

----------


## ЛВ

*Дед уверен, что в пять лет
У детей проблемы нет.
Тут проблемища такая:
Как бы вырасти без бед?
*

----------


## ЛВ

*Кто решил, что в интернет
Детям часто входа нет?
Я б могла сидеть в нём сутки!
Без прогалов на обед.
*

----------


## ЛВ

*В Новый год, поверьте, дети,-
Бэтмен, Винкс и Спайдермен
Иль Паук в своём корсете...
Не нужны для детских сцен!
*

----------


## ЛВ

*Барабан гремит или бубен,
Мы такой шумок очень любим,
И одна лишь забота-
Пошуметь нам охота!*

----------


## ЛВ

*Молоко нас пить заставляют,
Нос сухой силом вытирают!
На горшки нас сажают,
Баб Ягою пугают!*

----------


## ЛВ

*Детский сад мы свой уважаем.
Каждый день его посещаем,
Коллектив в группе дружный!
Что в наш век ещё нужно?
*

----------


## ЛВ

*Дождик шёл... и мы не гуляли,
Агнию Барто нам читали.
Как Танюшка мяч уронила,
И у речки слёзыньки лила.
*

----------


## ЛВ

*Жаль: природу мы не бережём,
Мы её бездумно потребляем,
На бумаге-гимны ей поём,
А в реальности лишь засоряем.
*

----------


## ЛВ

*Козлику на день рожденья
Подарили торт, печенье,
Стульчик маленький резной,
Колокольчик навесной.*

----------


## ЛВ

*Бабка Федора на рынок пошла,
С рынка в корзине гусей принесла!
И для чего, почему? Не понять!
Нужно ей было гусей покупать?
*

----------


## ЛВ

*ПризнАюсь, Агния Барто,
Что в детской лирике Вы-ас!
И дОроги мне, как никто,
Я с детства обожаю Вас!*

----------


## ЛВ

*А мяч в реке не утонул,
А лишь немножко искупался.
Его рыбак достал, вернул:
Он для Танюшки постарался!*

----------


## ЛВ

*Не могу никак заснуть...
Объясните кто-нибудь:
Слово как понять "корыто"?
Почему оно... разбито?*

----------


## ЛВ

*Мамочка моя-музрук,
Я для мамы-верный друг!
С ней мы песни подбираем,
Утренники составляем!
*

----------


## К.Т.В.

*ЁЖ ВКЛЮЧАЕТ ЛАМПОЧКУ-
ПРИГЛАШАЕТ БАБОЧКУ.
БАБОЧКА ВОКРУГ ПОРХАЕТ-
ЁЖ ВЛЮБЛЕННЫЙ СРАЗУ ТАЕТ.*

----------


## К.Т.В.

*ДВА ВЕСЕЛЫХ СЕРЫХ ГУСЯ
СЛУШАТЬ НЕ ХОТЯТ БАБУСЮ.
ВМЕСТО ХЛЕБА НА ОБЕД
ПРОСЯТ ИМ ДАВАТЬ КОНФЕТ.*

----------


## ЛВ

*Черепаха  дом любила,
На спине его носила.
Но когда в ремонт сдала,
Без него гулять пошла.*

----------


## ЛВ

*Ой, противная заноза!
Для здоровия -угроза!
Мне алоэ привяжите!
На руках меня носите!*

----------


## ЛВ

*Агнию Барто читали,
Много нового узнали!
Мы пришили мишкам лапки,
Залечили им царапки.
*

----------


## ЛВ

*Откровенно говорю:
Я капризничать люблю!
Мой дедуля так считает:
"Ремешка ей не хватает!"*

----------


## ЛВ

*Совершила я промашку:
Мамину разбила чашку!
Как беду переживу?
И сижу теперь-реву!
*

----------


## Nataliyberezin

К 1 июня.
Необычный нынче праздник- 
Июнь его принёс- проказник
Праздник Маши,Светы, Пети,
Праздник всех детей на свете!

----------


## ЛВ

*Я слыхала, что Варваре
Нос на рынке оторвали
Или прищемили дверью.
В эти сказки я не верю!*

----------


## ЛВ

*Я у мамы попросила
Мне купить сестрёнку Милу.
А мамуля улыбалась
И смущенье скрыть старалась.
*

----------


## ЛВ

*Спит мышонок в тёплой норке,
Ветерок качает шторки!
Лунная видна дорожка,
Смотрит звёздочка в окошко.*

----------


## ЛВ

*У братика Ваняточки
Розовые пяточки!
Я люблю их щекотать!
Мама любит...целовать!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1243649m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Я вечерний мотылёк,
И лечу на огонёк!
Вы скорей фонарь зажгите!
Путь-дорогу осветите!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1192451m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Спят деревья, спят дома!
Но совсем не спит Луна.
За Землёю наблюдает!
Сны детишкам посылает!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1194501m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*В зоопарк приходит сон…
"Спи, мой милый храбрый слон!"
Слонику поёт слониха,
Хоботок лаская тихо.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1222150m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Так похож на маму я,
Всё-таки -одна семья!
И мурчанье моё тоже
На мамулино похоже!
*
[IMG]http://*********net/1243672m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Танюша Алексеевна

Позавидовал Сережка Антошке
В том, что друг его талантливей немножко...
Ты, Сережка, не дуй губы понапрасну,
Ведь дружить с талантом - это так прекрасно!

----------


## Курица

Ой, на завтрак запеканка!
Я её не ем совсем!
Называю "запиханка"-
Ведь её пихают всем! :Grin:

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## Сильва

Подарок

Мне машину подарили
Модную, с насосом.
Друзья в среду приходили...
Остались лишь колёса.

----------


## Курица

Уложила спать щенка -
Он же маленький пока,
Значит, нужен "тихий час"!
...А щенок сбежал от нас!

----------


## Сильва

Как меня зовут?

Солнышком мама меня называет,
Ласточкой, звёздочкой, зайкой, бывает.
Хоть для других я Марина, но впрочем
Все имена мне нравятся очень!

----------


## Сильва

Пчёлки.

Я за пчёлками гляжу - 
Жу-жу-жу, жу-жу-жу.
Я как пчёлка, покружу,
А устану - посижу.

----------


## Сильва

Котёнок

Мой котёнок подрастает,
Уже глазки открывает.
Скоро станет кошкой.
Подожду немножко!

----------


## ЛВ

*На пушистой на траве,
На зелёненькой листве
Кто-то рыженького цвета!
Отгадайте, кто же это?*

[IMG]http://*********net/1308104m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Вылез пальчик из сандальки
У двухлетнего Витальки!
Потому что наш Виталик
Рос быстрее, чем сандалик!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1306062m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Первый зубик появился!
А потом второй родился!
А теперь-не удержать!
Их уже...почти что-пять!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1262016m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Обида

Все твердят мне - "Кушай кашу!" -

мама, папа, тётя Даша...

а сами кушают салат -

за "калорией" следят...* :Tu:

----------


## ЛВ

*Зайка солнце рисовал,
Песню звонко напевал!
"Приходи играть со мной.
Лучик солнца озорной!"
*


[IMG]http://*********net/1256898m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Я вчера разбил коленку.
За соседкой гнался, Ленкой!
На неё теперь сердит:
Ведь коленка-то болит!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1288646m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## ЛВ

*Мы играли и упали,
Сразу слёзки побежали!
Папа на руки возьмёт,
Слёзки Димочке утрёт.
*

[IMG]http://*********net/1306072m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Мы с папой процедуры принимаем,
В водичку наши ножки окунаем!
Но доктор нам сказала, что водичка
Полезна и для ножек и для... личика!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1268187m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*"Кто украл мои носочки?"-
Я спросила у щеночка.
-У меня замёрзли лапки,
Дайте мне носки иль тапки!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1304029m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MarinaMi

*Проказник*

Ветер в поле на рассвете
Модницу-берёзку встретил.
Ветер дунул на берёзку - 
И испортил ей причёску!

[IMG]http://*********net/1275345m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

> *Проказник*
> 
> Ветер в поле на рассвете
> Модницу-берёзку встретил.
> Ветер дунул на берёзку - 
> И испортил ей причёску!
> 
> [IMG]http://*********net/1275345m.gif[/IMG]


*Этот ветер-озорник-
Добрый и большой шутник!
Полетел потом к рябинкам
И сорвал он с них косынки!*
[IMG]http://*********net/1302998m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Размечталась я немножко
 Стану взрослой !Понарошку
Туфли мамины найду
И в них в садик я пойду!*

----------


## MarinaMi

*Жучок*

Подарю жучку травинку,
Почешу тихонько спинку,
Отнесу его на луг.
 - Мне пора. До встречи, друг!

[IMG]http://*********net/1274338m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MarinaMi

*Куда уходит ночь*

Тихо ночь глядит в окошко,
Разливая лунный свет.
Погрустит со мной немножко 
И уйдёт - встречать рассвет.

[IMG]http://*********net/1246478m.gif[/IMG]

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## Валерьевна

*Разноцветные панамки
Разбежались по полянке.
Звонкий смех, как погремушки,
Лето прыгает в веснушках.*

----------


## марандра

Спит сынишка мой в кроватке
И посапывает сладко…
Пусть тебе приснится сон –
Самым лучшим  будет он!

----------


## optimistka17

*Мой сосед сказал мне,- Крошка!
Я распласкалась немножко
 Он мне слезки вытирал
И на ручках поднимал!*

----------


## ЛВ

*"Далеко-далеко на лугу пасётся "ко"...
Конь, коза или кобыла-догадаться нелегко.
Кто же это там пасётся
И на букву  "к" зовётся?*


[IMG]http://*********ru/2643279m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Верблюжонком трудно быть
Надо два горба носить.
И возить людей и грузы…
И в сухой пустыне жить.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1302857m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Я люблю погрызть морковку,
В барабаны бью я ловко.
У меня короткий хвостик,
Приходите ко мне в гости!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2637134m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Мне стыдно: адреса не знаю,
Сижу, краснею и гадаю:
Какой же номер дома был?
С утра я знал...сейчас забыл...*

[IMG]http://*********net/1286475m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Конопатая семья,
Мама-Зоренька и я-
Благороднейших родов,
Из голланских мы коров!*


[IMG]http://*********net/1303885m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Принесите много мёда,
Две огромные колоды!
И малины туесок,
Чтобы я наесться мог!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/2635072m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Коза под вечер с огорода
Всем угощенье принесла.
А для козлиного народа-
Капуста-лакомство стола!
*

[IMG]http://*********net/1258828m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Коза  Козлова всем сказала строго:
Идите к озеру копытца мыть!
Микробов на копытцах очень много!
Нельзя грязнулями козлятам  быть!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/2626883m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Мне сандалики Антошки
Велики совсем немножко.
Ты, братишка, не сердись:
В них пойду! Посторонись!
*
[IMG]http://*********net/1306950m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Снежинки

Снежинки радостно сверкают, летят с небес 

и грустно тают на щёчках, на ладошках..

как жаль, не долог век снежинки - 

нарядной неженки-пушинки.*

----------


## frezia

*Тучка в небе потерялась.
От обиды разрыдалась.
Тучке горе, а цветам
Летний душ то здесь, то там.*

----------


## ЛВ

*В тёплой норке под горой
Жили Лисы под сосной.
Папа Лис, Лисичка мама
И Лисёнок-сын упрямый.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1286520m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Наш воробей летит на юг!
Идеей этой болен!
"В Майями дрозд живёт, мой друг,
И он вполне доволен!"*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2668911m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## frezia

*Звуки вальса затихают.
Я смахну с щеки слезу.
"Детский садик, до свиданья!"-
Я ещё к тебе приду.*

----------


## frezia

*Улыбнулось солнышко,
Протянув лучи.
Что же за  фонарики
В травке зацвели? (одуванчики)*

----------


## frezia

*Мальчик с девочкой дружил.
Каждый день цветы носил.
Носик вздёрнула она:
"Слишком мал ты для меня!".*

----------


## frezia

А эти 4 строчки посвящены моим друзьям и моей аватарке.

*Я иду, иду, иду.
Знаю, что друзей найду.
И не зря я так шагаю -
К Рождеству не опоздаю.*

----------


## марандра

Посмотрюсь я в зеркальце -
До чего ж пригожа!
Говорят, на бабушку 
очень я похожа!

----------


## ЛВ

*У мышаток-пополненье,
Мышки маленькой рожденье!
Папа посетил роддом
И поздравил с торжеством!
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/2669942m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## frezia

*Одуванчики-цветы!
До чего ж вы хороши!
Жёлтые головки,
Стройненькие ножки.*

----------


## frezia

*Красный мак в полях расцвёл.
Чудо-костерки развёл.
Огоньки то тут, то там.
Как приятно мне, а вам?*

----------


## frezia

*Рядом с папой я гордо иду,
Но лишь по пояс ему достаю.
А как побыстрее мне хочется стать,
Высоким и стройным, как папа-моряк!*

----------


## frezia

*Шубка, шарфик, рукавицы...
Деткам мёрзнуть не годится.
Валенки надел скорей,
Побежал к друзьям, где веселей!*

----------


## frezia

*С лупой целый день брожу,
На травке чудо я найду.
Может быть жучка иль мошку,
Может быть цветочек-крошку.*

----------


## ЛВ

*За котёночка питаньем
Дали мне следить заданье!
Я ответственность несу:
Сам съедаю... колбасу!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1274022m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## optimistka17

*Не умеет кушать ложкой
Моя маленькая кошка
В блюдце молока налью 
И ей песенку спою*

----------


## optimistka17

*Сигареты курит папа
Бросить это дело надо!
Не кури, я умоляю!
Я от дыма погибаю.....*

----------


## frezia

*Книгу сказок открываем
И на праздник приглашаем-
Бабку Ёжку, Буратино
И прекрасную Мальвину.*

----------


## frezia

*Если в гости вы придёте,
Вместе с нами вы споёте.
Мы на пляску пригласим,
Каблучками постучим.*

----------


## frezia

*Посмотрело солнышко в окошко,
Потеплело в комнате немножко.
И от этого цветы
Быстро, дружно подросли.*

----------


## optimistka17

*Дождик капает. Что значит?
 Это значит,-тучка плачет
 Вот по лужам буду бегать
Слезки я хочу измерить!*

----------


## oljaTs

Солнца лучик золотой
С дождиком играет в прятки,
Только тучка прилетит,
Убегает без оглядки.

----------


## Алена345

Я сегодня рано встала,
Куклам вещи постирала,
Кошку Мурку покормила,
Чашку папину разбила........ :Tu:

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## Алена345

Прилетел воробей, стал он звать своих друзей:
Чик-чирик-чик-чирик, прилетайте в тот же миг,
Я собрал немножко мошки, отнесу своим я крошкам,
Оторвал кусочек сала, показалось деткам мало.

----------


## MarinaMi

*Веснушки-хохотушки*

Поселились у Катюшки
На носу весной веснушки.
Целый день они хохочут 
И Катюшкин нос щекочут!

[IMG]http://*********net/1285143m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## MarinaMi

*Почему плачет дождик*

Грустный Дождик плакать стал:
- Мама Туча, я устал...
Сколько можно мне идти?!
Мама Туча, прокати!

[IMG]http://*********net/1289273m.png[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Мы прощаемся с детсадом,
Только я совсем не рада!
Эх, годов ещё бы пять
Этот садик посещать!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1275789m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## frezia

*Знаем вальсы и кадрили.
Научились танцевать.
Но сегодня, в этом зале,
Рок-н-ролл звучит у нас.*

----------


## ЛВ

*Бабочку-коробочку гонят все на небко,
Чтоб она ребятушкам отнесла конфетки!
Вопреки считалочке-  бабочкины детки
Не выносят сладкого и не ждут конфетки!
*

[IMG]http://*********net/1288089m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

_
Прощаемся с детским садом!_

*Уж больше для вас мы не спляшем
И больше для вас не споём...
Прощайте! Рукой мы помашем,
Как птицы...как птицы-крылом!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2632947m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## frezia

*Мне вчера купили куклу.
Говорящая она.
Хороша моя игрушка,
Но бедушная она.*

----------


## frezia

> _
> Прощаемся с детским садом!_
> 
> *Уж больше для вас мы не спляшем
> И больше для вас не споём...
> Прощайте! Рукой мы помашем,
> Как птицы...как птицы-крылом!*
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/2632947m.jpg[/IMG]


*Взлетели те птицы так высоко,
И многим придётся не очень легко.
Но знаем, что справятся наши птенцы,
Лишь бы стрелок не прервал их мечты.*

----------


## ЛВ

*Подмигните сотовым телефоном!*

*Гости наши, помогите
Эту песенку допеть:
Телефоны поднимите!
Выходите в нашу сеть!*


[IMG]http://*********net/1263516m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

_Мечты выпускника._

*Повторяю неустанно:
Это вовсе не секрет!
Буду Димой я Биланом,
У меня сомнений нет!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2655476m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

_Мечты выпускника._

*Удивлю я всех на свете,
Знаю, нечего скрывать!
Подрасту и стану Леди.
Буду бизнес продолжать!*

----------


## ЛВ

_Мечты выпускника._

*Собралась в детсаде нашем
Я работать  музруком,
Мы с ребятами попляшем,
Поиграем и споём!*

----------


## ЛВ

_Мечты выпускника._


*Когда вырасту, с успехом
Стройки буду открывать!
Стану  всем по ипотекам
Я квартиры продавать.*

----------


## ЛВ

_Зайка:_

*Много нужно мне узнать!
Где морковку собирать?
Почему нельзя без хруста
Съесть ни репку, ни капусту?*


[IMG]http://*********net/1246123m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## frezia

*Мишка, Мишенька, медведь!
Ну, зачем же так реветь?
Если хочешь мёду,
Попроси немного.*

----------


## frezia

*Мы с морковкую на грядке,
Поиграли в прятки.
Где морковка? Не видать.
Только косыньки торчат.*

----------


## frezia

*Меня на дачу отвезут.
Полоть заставят грядки.
Как папа с мамой не поймут,
Хочу играть я в салки?*

----------


## frezia

*Лето быстро пролетит
И наступит осень.
Я возьму портфель, букет
На свиданье с школой.*

----------


## frezia

*За окошком снег летит,
Приглашая в сказку.
Вот оденусь потеплей 
И возьму салазки.*

----------


## optimistka17

*Я в носу не ковыряюсь
 Я ведь взрослой быть стараюсь
Мама, мне уже помаду
Покупать , наверно надо!*

----------


## Валерьевна

Если долго скачет мячик,
Значит, стал сильнее мальчик.
Отбивает мячик ловко,
Вот, что значит тренировка.

----------


## Алена345

[IMG]http://*********net/1285058m.jpg[/IMG]

Стали мыши все гадать,
Как же им кота прогнать?
Нет доступа к еде,
Кот проснется - быть беде.

----------


## marina 64

> *Снежинки
> 
> Снежинки радостно сверкают, летят с небес 
> 
> и грустно тают на щёчках, на ладошках..
> 
> как жаль, не долог век снежинки - 
> 
> нарядной неженки-пушинки.*


Что-то мне кажется с рифмой здесь не всё в порядке!

----------


## oljaTs

Тётя тучка! Хватить плакать,
Перестань уж слезки лить,
Если плакать перестанешь,
Будем мы с тобой дружить!

----------


## oljaTs

Ветерок осенний дует,
Щечки раздувает.
Вот проказник, озорник!
Листики срывает!

----------


## oljaTs

Солнца лучик золотой
Постучал в окошко,
Улыбнулся ласково,
Помахал ладошкой.

----------


## optimistka17

*Не хочу я кушать кашу
 И выплевываю даже
Все, я больше не молчу
 Я шашлык давно хочу!*

----------


## ЛВ

*Брат сказал:"Ну всё! Косяк!":
Мы пролили мамин лак...
На столе он, на паркете...
Кто за маникюр в ответе?*


[IMG]http://*********net/1299261m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Маленькая бабочка по полю летела,
Колокольчик голубой крылышком задела.
И цветочек зазвенел песенку про лето!
Колокольчик услыхать-добрая примета!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2646096m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## livni

*Я теперь большая!*
_Я давно большою стала,
И могу теперь не мало:
Молоко я пью из чашки,
И сама ем ложкой кашку!_

----------


## livni

*Грибочки.*
Мы ходили по лесочку,
Собирали в нем грибочки.
Уж грибов полна корзинка
У меня с сестрой Маринкой!

----------


## livni

*Солнышко.*
_Только утром я проснулась,
Солнышко мне улыбнулось.
 Щечки лучиком коснулось
И веснушкой обернулось!_

----------


## livni

*Умывалочка.*
Умывайтесь глазки, умывайтесь щечки,
Умывайтесь губки, шейка, локоточки.
Чтобы дочка наша стала всех здесь краше!
(вариант для мальчика: чтобы наш сынок родной рос здоровый и большой!)

----------


## livni

*Непослушный мячик.*
Скачет мячик по дорожке,
А за ним бегут две ножки.
Быстро мячик убегает -
Это Петя с ним играет!

----------


## livni

*Засыпайка*
Спят машинки, спят игрушки,
Спит котенок на подушке.
Да и нам пора с тобою...
Спи, сердечко дорогое!

----------


## livni

*Просыпалка*
Прилетела птичка,
Подарила перышко...
Просыпайся,доченька,
Просыпайся,Сонюшка!

----------


## livni

*Я - взрослый!*
Я сам игрушки убираю,
Расставляю по местам,
Потому что тот,кто взрослый,
Должен всё-всё делать сам!

----------


## livni

*Кошка*
Сидит маленькая кошка
У Наташи на окошке.
Как собачку увидала,
Испугалась, убежала.

----------


## livni

*Смельчаки*
По дорожке мы шагали,
Муравьишку увидали.
Мы очень смелые друзья!....
Убежим от муравья!

----------


## livni

*Предложение к организаторам конкурса.*
А может немножко усложнить или конкретизировать задачу? Например: обозначить тему для стихов( конкретно про игрушку или про сон или про лес и т.п.),число строк и т.д.
Было бы интереснее,больше вариантов.

----------


## frezia

*Мы у моря погуляем,
Побеседуем с волной.
Стало б солнышко теплей,
Искупались бы с тобой.*

----------


## frezia

*Мы едем, едем, едем
К турецким берегам.
Быть может повезёт мне,
Дельфина встретить там!*

----------


## Symeon

> *Предложение к организаторам конкурса.*
> А может немножко усложнить или конкретизировать задачу? Например: обозначить тему для стихов( конкретно про игрушку или про сон или про лес и т.п.),число строк и т.д.
> Было бы интереснее,больше вариантов.


*Многоуважаемая livni!*

Если Вы читали Правила Конкурса, то наверняка заметили, что он оканчивается *31 мая*, то есть буквально послезавтра. Согласитесь, было бы крайне нелогично и не совсем разумно менять правила конкурса за один день до его окончания.

----------


## optimistka17

*Посмотрите ,Девочки!
Посмотрите , Мальчики!
Как я разукрасила
Ярким лаком пальчики!*

----------


## optimistka17

*Кто сказал, что надо спать?
Ночью я хочу гулять!
Только страшно мне одной.
Эй, ребята!Кто со мной?*

----------


## optimistka17

*Сон приснился мне вчера,-
Королевой я была
Так что, Ванька ты не спорь
Теперь будешь ты король!*

----------


## MarinaMi

Невоспитанная кукла

У Танюши огорченье:
Кукла съела всё печенье!
А влетит-то снова Тане - 
За плохое воспитанье...

[IMG]http://*********net/1273566m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Jellenna

Куклу Лялю я качаю,
"Баю-баю" -ей пою.
Кукла глазки закрывает,
Я сейчас сама усну.

----------


## Jellenna

Серый зайка на лужайке
выше ушки -прыг да скок!
Под кустом сидит лисица,
серый зайка наутек!

----------


## Jellenna

Уронили чашку,
уронили книжку.
Это кто же тут такой,
озорной мальчишка!

----------

Domoff (19.12.2017)

----------


## livni

*Носочки*
Поливали мы цветочки.
Намочили все носочки...
Постираем их, погладим,
И оденем снова Наде!

----------


## livni

*Дружильная*
Я хочу дружить со всеми:
С Таней, Ирочкой и  с Леной!
Поделюсь с ними игрушкой.
Стану лучшей им подружкой!

----------


## livni

*Дождик*
Я под зонтиком сижу,
Тучку в небе сторожу.
Капли капают в ладошки,
На цветы и на дорожки.

----------


## livni

*Наша опора*
Мамочку родную
Обниму покрепче.
Пусть ей сразу станет
Радостней и легче!

----------


## livni

*Два капитана*
Подрасту и сразу стану
Как мой папа - капитаном.
И на корабле своём
Маму повезем вдвоем!

----------


## livni

*Защитник*
Я девчонок уважаю,
Никогда не обижаю!
Мне не зря в след говорят:
"Настоящий ты солдат!"

----------


## livni

> *Многоуважаемая livni!*
> 
> Если Вы читали Правила Конкурса, то наверняка заметили, что он оканчивается *31 мая*, то есть буквально послезавтра. Согласитесь, было бы крайне нелогично и не совсем разумно менять правила конкурса за один день до его окончания.


Очень извиняюсь! Просто я из-за утренников и курсов повышения квалификации долго отсутствовала на форуме. А когда увидела такой конкурс,просто в него влилась. Спасибо за замечание!

----------


## frezia

*Тюль-тюль-тюль, тюльпанчик-
Красненький стаканчик.
Много ты собрал росы,
Наших пчёлок напои.*

----------


## ЛВ

*Самый вкусный мой обед
Я считаю, из конфет!
Килограммов эдак пять,
Чтоб успел я вкус понять!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1287790m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья! Подходит к завершению  САМЫЙ активный наш онлайн конкурс и это не может не радовать! 
СПАСИБО огромное ВСЕМ его участникам!!!
Мы надеемся, что с каждым новым конкурсом участников будет все больше. Ведь у нас СТОЛЬКО талантов на форуме!
Ровно в 00 часов  будут подсчитаны голоса и оглашены результаты конкурса. НО!!
Это не значит, что вы прекращаете благодарить спасибками работы наших участников.
 Администрация приняла решение: все стихи, за которые получено 15 и более голосов будут собраны в сборник. Я уверена, что  их вполне можно использовать как  в работе музыкальным руководителям  и воспитатели, так и  мамочкам и бабушкам. А если бы нашелся кто-то, кто решил бы издать наш сборник, было бы вообще замечательно.

----------


## Mazaykina

Итак, подводим итоги конкурса!
Кто бы меня видел, ухохотался бы. Зайкина весь вечер  спасибки считает.  :Taunt: 
На самом деле, очень было непросто определить критерии, по которым  объявлять победителей: или по количеству присланных стихов, или по  спасибкам - баллам, даваемым за каждый, или за все вместе, или высчитывать  средний бал? ОЧЕНЬ не хочется, чтоб остался у кого-то неприятный осадок  от такого ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОГО конкурса. Честное слово, я каждое утро первым  делом заглядывала в эту темку и читала новые ваши шедевры. *СПАСИБО еще  раз всем участникам!!!*

Но все-таки, победитель есть и его кандидатура *НЕОСПОРИМА! * 
*Победитель конкурса  - Валерия Вержакова, ей присуждается  Гран При за лучшее стихотворение "Добрый ежик", набравшее 114 баллов, а также за самый высокий средний бал среди конкурсных работ!*




> 


*Места распределялись по следующим критериям: количество баллов  (спасибок) делилось на количество стихотворений, т.е. высчитывалось среднее  арифметическое. 
Гран При  Валерия Вержакова  626 баллов за 6 работ =104,3 б.
1. Место Татьяна Курочка - 276 баллов за 7 работ= 39,4 б.
2. Место МаринаМи  - 281 балл за 9 работ = 31.2 б.
3. Место Валерьевна - 181 балл за 8 работ = 22,6 б.
Особая благодарность САМОМУ АКТИВНОМУ участнику ЛВ  - 1219 баллов за 69 работ = 17,7 б.

Администрация поздравляет ВСЕХ участников этого замечательного конкурса и благодарит модератора Симеона за такую классную идею!!!

Подведение итогов ЗДЕСЬ! 
*

----------


## Symeon

*Предлагаю вашему вниманию электронный вариант сборника лучших четверостиший, принявших участие в конкурсе "Белое Перышко".*

Так выглядит одна из двадцати восьми страниц сборника:

[IMG]http://*********net/1323978m.jpg[/IMG]

Книжку в формате pdf можно скачать *здесь* или *здесь*

Программу для просмотра этой и подобных книг можно скачать *здесь*

Имеющие под рукой принтер цветной печати, могут легко распечатать сборник самостоятельно, прошить и сделать своими руками некое подобие детского иллюстрированного журнала.

----------

